# A cast iron frying pan?



## Nealtw

I too want to know what the pros say. I use mine only for eggs. And season it with heated salt. As per the instructions when it was knew in 1967.


----------



## Biscuits

The new cast iron pans aren't like the pre WWI and WWII beauties. 

There is an additional machining step needed that Lodge does not do. The inside of the pan should be ground smooth. 

Not rough like they leave it.


----------



## Colbyt

Bud9051 said:


> My question: Are these cast iron beauties really worth the effort? I'm having my doubts.
> 
> Bud





IMO, NO. A nice triple ply stainless steel or uncoated Calaphon is far easier to work with. It took me several years to get all that plastic crap off the pan but now it is a beaut.


I do have a carbon steel wok that gets washed and oiled immediately after use and I would not trade it for an unending supply of Teflon wonders.


----------



## Bud9051

Any preference for the type of oil? I used olive oil as it was close at hand.

Bud


----------



## Nealtw

Bud9051 said:


> Any preference for the type of oil? I used olive oil as it was close at hand.
> 
> Bud


What ever is close at hand. :biggrin2:Half the time it's Imperial fake butter.


----------



## BigJim

I love our cast iron pans and skillets. I have tried other skillets but never liked them. The trick to cast iron is seasoning them and keep them seasoned. Since there is rust you will need to use some fine steel wool to remove the rust. Once you have done that, rinse the skillet with hot water from the faucet. 

Dry it immediately with paper towels and put a thin coating of vegetable oil all over it, inside outside handle and all. Place the skillet upside down, in your oven and put some tin foil under it to catch any drippings.

Turn the oven to 350 degrees and let it run for at least an hour. Turn the oven off and let the skillet cool in the oven.

The way I keep our skillets seasoned is: when I finish cooking I will let it cool off but just long enough so I can handle it, usually right after we eat. Rinse with hot water from the faucet, dry immediately. Put a very thin coating of oil inside the skillet and place on the stove eye on high. When it just starts to smoke take it off the eye. Wipe as much oil out as you can then just store it til next time.

Never use soap in you skillet, some say you can but you can taste that blame soap as it soaks into the pores of the cast iron. If you have something stick in the skillet, use a SS spatula and scrap the food loose. It will ride over the top of the bumps in the skillet and fill the voids. After several uses the none stick surface will build up and be as stick free as the Teflon IMHO.

When I get ready to use our skillets, I will wipe as much oil out as possible, place on eye, re-coat with thin oil and let the skillet heat until just smokes, then wipe out and turn the heat down to where you want to cook. I take our skillet off so it will cool down to the right temps. When you reoil just before use, it will burn any old grease off and you won't taste old grease. But if you don't oil and heat skillet so it just smokes before use, chances are you will taste old grease in your food and I really hate that.

Never coat or recoat with olive oil, it will make your skillet sticky as the dickens and you will hate it. Never let water stand in your skillet, it will rust. You want to rinse, dry quickly and heat it to remove all moisture then wipe excess oil out and store it. Try not to cook tomatoes in your skillet if you can keep from it. It doesn't like the acid in the tomatoes, but if you do, clean it and reoil it quickly after use. 

I know this sounds like a lot of work but believe me, it is worth it to me, food just tastes much better in cast iron.

One more thing, if possible, use just one skillet for cornbread only, never cook anything else in it. If you do this, once you have the skillet broken in really good, that cornbread will not stick.

If you go to yard sales, chances are you can find a skillet that is pretty well seasoned already. Look for a very smooth jet black surface. There are some skillets that are pretty expensive like a Griswold or a Wagner but if you can get one you will love it. Lodge is a really good skillet but they don't smooth the bottoms of the skillets and no one else does that I know of. The two antiques skillets I mentioned do have the smooth bottoms and are really nice, if you can find one and can afford one.


----------



## Bud9051

Thanks Jim I really appreciate the details. Unfortunately I fear it will be destined to become wall art. At least there it will bring back memories of mom and dad and put a smile on my face. That cleaning routine doesn't leave a lot of room for that smile.

The only application I can think of would be a dish where the pan has to go into the oven. maybe some salvation .

As a note, I'm used to my pans having insulated handles, a fact that the iron beauty reminded me of TWICE.

Bud


----------



## chandler48

That's about all I cook in. Mine are rust resistant because they have caked on or baked on oil residue, and I NEVER scour them. If I have the instance of burning on, or crusting, I clean them with a Dobie, nylon scrubber, coat them in oil and bake them an hour or so on about 250. I store all our cast iron in the oven, since I don't use it. I have a convection oven that I prefer.


----------



## GrayHair

Haven't had to season a piece of cast iron since about a year after I separated. Woe be unto poor soul that washes my bread skillet! It hasn't been washed in over 20 years. It just gets wiped out with a paper towel while still warm. 

If it looks like it's loosing it's "shine", it gets warmed, rubbed with shortening and goes in a 400-500 oven for an hour. It gets wiped out again and goes back in the oven to cool. 

I've told my daughter that if she mistreats it, I will haunt her until the end of days.


----------



## Two Knots

That’s all I use...I have a 12” 10” and an assortment of smaller ones.
We rinse ours out with hot water, dry with paper towels and put it on the burner 
for a couple of minutes to thoroughly dry.


----------



## wooleybooger

Never, never, never wash them in soap and water. I just hit them with cold water immediately after using (while still hot), anything stuck will probably pop right off if not it can be scraped easily. Don't believe hot cast iron will break when hit with cold water, it won't. Maybe someday I'll seen that and I can tell my grandkids yes it will break. I have 6 through 13 inch cast iron skillets, a cast iron roasting pan, cast iron 8x8 for cornbread, cast iron bean pots, cast iron fajita skillets, cast iron grill pan, cast iron griddle and cast iron corn stick pans. None are rusted except the corn stick pans. Hard to kept them seasoned, the bread seems to soak the seasoning out of them and I haven't used them in years.


----------



## jbfan

This thread reminded me of this. You need to follow this group!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5tqE293T_8&ab_channel=It'saSouthernThing


----------



## Old Thomas

We haven’t used cast iron since the Three Stooges hit each other with them. We have glass top stoves and stainless steel pans with machined flat bottoms work the best.


----------



## Nik333

BigJim said:


> Try not to cook tomatoes in your skillet if you can keep from it. It doesn't like the acid in the tomatoes, but if you do, clean it and reoil it quickly after use.



Believe it or not this was a source of iron for some families.


Fried chicken is what you cook in a cast iron skilletm fried in bacon grease. Mama says!


----------



## BigJim

wooleybooger, I have never had any luck with cornbread in the corn stick pans, I have yet to see one that didn't stick.

Bud it really isn't any trouble to cook with cast iron. After the first seasoning it is really simple. Just a light film before cooking, then wipe out once it starts to smoke. Then rinse, dry, recoat with light film, place on eye until it just smokes, then just put it in the oven til next time. That is where we store our skillets also.

We have several different pots and skillets, also a large Dutch Oven. That is a really neat way to cook and bake in. I love our Dutch Oven especially when camping. We can make cakes, biscuits, chilli or just about anything in it on a fire.

We have a glass cooktop also but we haven't had any problems cooking with cast iron on it.

Oh, also we never ever wash our corn bread skillet, we just wipe it out also. Give me chills to think anyone would dare to use it for anything other than cornbread.


----------



## wooleybooger

BigJim I never had a problem with sticking in my corn stick pans. I would coat them well with lard and put in the oven to preheat along with the oven. When I make cornbread in the 8x8 pan or 9 inch skillet I do the same. When new the square pan worked quite well, grease, heat, pour batter and cook. No sticking then the cornbread started sticking no matter what I did, frustrating. I'd go back to my skillets but I have difficulty holding them to turn out the bread anymore.


----------



## chandler48

I use mostly round skillets, but have one square one. I use it, but it just doesn't heat evenly across the bottom, even on a large burner. I have to keep moving things toward the middle to get them done.


----------



## BayouRunner

We use cast iron not daily but definitely do most of our cooking in it. And we break the rules lol. If I have something stuck in there I’ll boil a little water, scrape it with a small flat spatula then finish up with a little soap and water. When I rinse it the pan is still hot enough to quick dry itself. Season it with crisco. Use mostly olive oil or butter to cook. I wouldn’t think of using anything else. It took a while to convert my wife to cast iron. She made dinner I started cleaning the pans. I still do it. That made the decision for her. I don’t think she would switch back either. We have one small non stick. Everything else is cast. It’s important that you use something really flat to clean it. I mentioned small spatula above but when I bought it it was sold as a cheese cutter. The reason you want it to be flat is you don’t want to scrape the seasoning off. Some of my pans have close to 40 years on them.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BayouRunner

A month or so,ago my bride and I worked late. She had taken a whole chicken out earlier. Anyway she said it was really too late to cook. Then just a few minutes later she said she wanted to try something. She found a recipe on the “Cajun Ninja” lol. You put a chicken in a cast iron pot at 500 degrees breast side down. Pat it dry, I think she put some lemon juice, salt and pepper on it and that was it. It was really good and different. I looked at the bottom of the pot and said hold on I’ll have to make a gravy out of that. I just happened to take a picture to show that a well seasoned cast iron pot is truly non stick. Try that recipe in a normal pan and see what happens


----------



## Two Knots

I said that the cast iron is all I use, but forgot about my copper pans.
...We have two copper fry pans that I use on occasion, but prefer to
use the cast iron. I never use my SS fry pans. 

My go to iron pan is a 10” I love it cause it’s light and I can lift it.
My 12” pan, I hate to pull this up, it’s a heavy lift, and it’s getting heavier! :sad:
I keep both of them in my oven.


----------



## BigJim

That lifting part is becoming a problem with me also. No way my wife can lift one.

I don't know that I have ever seen a square cast iron skillet.

Wooley, not heating the corn stick thing was probably the reason it stuck for me. I do heat my skillets, don't know why I didn't the corn stick one.


----------



## huesmann

After cooking with the cast iron pan I drain off what oil and loose debris remains, then crank up the heat to nuclear hot, which burns off any remaining oil. Then I use a grill scraper brush to scrape up most of the crud left on the bottom and brush it out. Then I let the pan cool and put it away.

As far as the handle, we have a leather handle cover that makes it a lot easier to handle the hot cast iron handle.


----------



## wooleybooger

Could be BigJim. Another thing that happens is I put a lot of solid fat in the pan so when heated there is melted fat on the bottom. In either the stick pans or round/square pans when the batter is poured you get a sizzling/frying sound and there is so much fat it rises up the sides. The bread is virtually surrounded in fat and it gets a very nice brown crust.


----------



## Nik333

wooleybooger said:


> Could be BigJim. Another thing that happens is I put a lot of solid fat in the pan so when heated there is melted fat on the bottom. In either the stick pans or round/square pans when the batter is poured you get a sizzling/frying sound and there is so much fat it rises up the sides. The bread is virtually surrounded in fat and it gets a very nice brown crust.



Yes, I do get surrounded in fat! :vs_awed:


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> Yes, I do get surrounded in fat! :vs_awed:



:smartass: <- me

:biggrin2:


----------



## Nik333

Actually, my mom used butter and bacon grease for frying chicken. I loved to take little bits of the crisp off of the chicken in the pan. Um!


----------



## Colbyt

Bud9051 said:


> Any preference for the type of oil? I used olive oil as it was close at hand.
> 
> Bud





I'm lazy. I almost always grab the spray can of canola, spray lightly and wipe it off with a paper towel.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Please use Canola made in the U.S.A.:biggrin2:


----------



## J. V.

My wife has some CI that came from her grandmother. The outside of the frying pan really needs attention. But the inside is beautiful and naturally non-stick.
These pans have been washed in hot soapy water every time they have been used over at least 100 years. They are dried and coated very lightly with whatever oil is in reach.
So opinions on how to keep CI clean and seasoned will go on forever.

So to the question: My wife rarely cooks, so I use anodized aluminum, bright aluminum and stainless steel.
I like the AL pans the best and the stainless a close second.
We keep 2 non-stick el-cheapo frying pans for things like omelettes and other foods where a non-stick surface is indicated.

We have in the past used expensive non-stick pans and that was a waste of money.
We buy decent, inexpensive non-stick stuff and when necessary, they get tossed into the trash and replaced. Tramontina makes a three non-stick pack you can get at Costco and its only $29. Good price. Good pans.
So, no. I have not used a CI pan in ages.

One place thats great for CI is cornbread. My wife only uses her CI for cornbread.


----------



## wooleybooger

Can't disagree on opinions of caring for cast iron or preference for cornbread. I also have a set of non-stick aluminum cookware, it's that white ceramic stuff. I've found over time it wears away and if very sensitive to metal utensils. Also noticed with the ceramic and teflon that after a while the non-stick properties lessen so............


----------



## BigJim

wooleybooger said:


> Can't disagree on opinions of caring for cast iron or preference for cornbread. I also have a set of non-stick aluminum cookware, it's that white ceramic stuff. I've found over time it wears away and if very sensitive to metal utensils. Also noticed with the ceramic and teflon that after a while the non-stick properties lessen so............


I tried one of the ceramic skillets, when new it was really nice. I only used wooden utensils in that skillet and it still started sticking after while. Is there a none stick skillet that will last. 

I choose cast iron because I could never find a none stick that was worth a cuss.


----------



## Nik333

BigJim said:


> I tried one of the ceramic skillets, when new it was really nice. I only used wooden utensils in that skillet and it still started sticking after while. Is there a none stick skillet that will last.
> 
> I choose cast iron because I could never find a none stick that was worth a cuss.



I like T-fal, but can't say I've used any one pan for many years, except for cast-iron.


https://www.t-falusa.com/Cookware/P...MIwc7I9-D96wIVTr7ACh0n8QOrEAAYASAAEgKny_D_BwE


----------



## Joeywhat

I really like my cast iron, however I prefer using my blue steel pans for general use stuff lately. Most of the benefits of cast iron, but about half the weight. 

I'll never use non stick pans, and while I like copper the cost is never an easy enough pill to swallow.


----------



## Biscuits

Bud9051 said:


> Any preference for the type of oil? I used olive oil as it was close at hand.
> 
> Bud


Animal fat. Lard or tallow.


----------



## wooleybooger

BigJim said:


> Is there a none stick skillet that will last.
> I choose cast iron because I could never find a none stick that was worth a cuss.


None I know of that will last. I worked for a time in a restaurant as a saute cook. 6 pans on a 6 burner inline "stove". In constant use for at least 4 hours in the evening. Never allowed to cool, fires never turned off. Each plate took 2/3 minutes. It was a production kitchen. Pans were replaced with new about every 3 months. That many cast iron pans that size, used that fast, would have worn a person out.


----------



## BigJim

wooleybooger said:


> None I know of that will last. I worked for a time in a restaurant as a saute cook. 6 pans on a 6 burner inline "stove". In constant use for at least 4 hours in the evening. Never allowed to cool, fires never turned off. Each plate took 2/3 minutes. It was a production kitchen. Pans were replaced with new about every 3 months. That many cast iron pans that size, used that fast, would have worn a person out.


WB, I have tried my hand at cooking several things at the same time for a meal, that is not as easy as it looks. I have the highest of respect for a person who can orchestrate a full meal or several things at the same time like that. That is stressful to me, I am afraid I will mess something up and sometimes I do. That is surprising that the none stick pans will last that long in constant use


----------



## SeniorSitizen

BigJim said:


> WB, I have tried my hand at cooking several things at the same time for a meal, that is not as easy as it looks. I have the highest of respect for a person who can orchestrate a full meal or several things at the same time like that. That is stressful to me, I am afraid I will mess something up and sometimes I do. That is surprising that the none stick pans will last that long in constant use



That's exactly why our daughter in-law thought grandmother NeNe had fallen off the turnip truck when she discovered NeNe was having 3 young grand kids cook different things simultaneously in our meager residential kitchen.


The last episode was all 3 kids got to make their own pizza, including smooshing the dough into their own baking pan, but of course all of them had to get their fist in that big mixing bowl of dough when it was time to punch it down with their fist. Rather entertaining to set, drink coffee and watch the show.


----------



## raylo32

I still have the cast iron skillet I "stole" from my mom when I left home to go to college... or maybe it was after that when I graduated. I use it almost every day.


----------



## Bud9051

I have to say I'm impressed at how many here are actively using their cast iron pans. I will probably reconsider turning my current one into wall art and keep my eyes open for a few more. Currently 4 non-stick headed to the recycle bin so will need replacements. With extra care my non-stick last at best 2 years, most are useless in one despite their "last forever" claims.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger

BigJim said:


> WB, I have tried my hand at cooking several things at the same time for a meal, that is not as easy as it looks. I have the highest of respect for a person who can orchestrate a full meal or several things at the same time like that. That is stressful to me, I am afraid I will mess something up and sometimes I do. That is surprising that the none stick pans will last that long in constant use


It wasn't terribly hard. There was a prep kitchen that cut and portioned all entrees into zippy bags. Simply make sure the drawers were loaded with enough for the dinner rush. Chunk pans on burners, turn them on, drop entrees one at a time right to left, give pans a few shakes R/L and plate then give to the guy doing the sides. No time to scratch and if you took a whiz break you got behind. One thing that might have helped the pans last was that no utensils of any kind was every used in them. Non-stick and everything had a little butter in it. Worst time was Mother's Day. I got an order for 12 shrimp plates all to go at the same time. We had larger pans but only three would fit on the burners. Three portions to a pan 4 times. Servers waiting tapping feet. Didn't take me long to do.


----------



## BigJim

wooleybooger said:


> It wasn't terribly hard. There was a prep kitchen that cut and portioned all entrees into zippy bags. Simply make sure the drawers were loaded with enough for the dinner rush. Chunk pans on burners, turn them on, drop entrees one at a time right to left, give pans a few shakes R/L and plate then give to the guy doing the sides. No time to scratch and if you took a whiz break you got behind. One thing that might have helped the pans last was that no utensils of any kind was every used in them. Non-stick and everything had a little butter in it. Worst time was Mother's Day. I got an order for 12 shrimp plates all to go at the same time. We had larger pans but only three would fit on the burners. Three portions to a pan 4 times. Servers waiting tapping feet. Didn't take me long to do.


That is too cool, I bet you were wore out when you went home for the day. I never thought about having everything ready to put in the skillet, I usually just sit the things I need close by and open the containers and use when it is time. Now that I think about it, I see cooking shows have all their spices and such already measured out before hand. I am still learning to cook, as you can tell.

My wife has cooked for years and can whip up anything she wants with what looks like little effort. Learning to cook, I find it is anything but simple, at least for me. Building a house, building a set of stairs, building an engine isn't as stressful as cooking several things at a time for me.


----------



## wooleybooger

BigJim said:


> That is too cool, I bet you were wore out when you went home for the day. Building a house, building a set of stairs, building an engine isn't as stressful as cooking several things at a time for me.


Yes I was worn out 5 straight hours, didn't have to work till closing though. The concept of having things ready is called mise en place meaning everything in it's place and ready to go. I doubt I could build a house or stairs, I can machine most of the parts for an engine including the block and assemble it but it might not run too good.


----------



## J. V.

wooleybooger said:


> Can't disagree on opinions of caring for cast iron or preference for cornbread. I also have a set of non-stick aluminum cookware, it's that white ceramic stuff. I've found over time it wears away and if very sensitive to metal utensils. Also noticed with the ceramic and teflon that after a while the non-stick properties lessen so............





BigJim said:


> I tried one of the ceramic skillets, when new it was really nice. I only used wooden utensils in that skillet and it still started sticking after while. Is there a none stick skillet that will last.
> I choose cast iron because I could never find a none stick that was worth a cuss.


And the reason we buy cheap non-stick and toss as required.
To me its a requirement to have a pan for eggs. I mean I can cook fried over easy eggs in my stainless pan.
But that does not mean I want to cook easy over eggs in it. There is always the possibility there is one little spot in any pan that will ruin a nice egg.
One little spot missed during cleaning.
One reason to slide the eggs around to be sure they are loose.

Our pans will be around long after we are gone. But I expect to go through several more non-stick saute pans.

Hats off to those who cook on a line or under extreme presure to produc outstanding results over and over.
However. Having everything prepped for the chef makes it bearable I guess.
Sometimes I think about this when I am making a meal that requires lots of prep work. How much easier it is to have all these things done for you and all you need to concern yourself with is making the dish.

Not to mention dishes. :vs_mad:


----------



## Two Knots

Bud, your right about the forever claims on the non stick pans. We have two 
that are not so non stick anymore. I use the big one for a big pan of sausage,
meatballs and gravy...but, my go to pan for most of the meals that I make are 
in cast iron. Nothing sticks, or burns in cast iron.
And if I want a long simmer on something, I use a defused under the pan
so that I don’t have to keep so on top of it.

Our two favorite cast iron meals
Chicken with French Onion soup gravy and mozzarella 
& Chicken with Marsala wine with mushrooms and mozzarella.
Both are fast and easy prep time.


----------



## wooleybooger

I love dishes with Marsala wine in them.


----------



## Two Knots

This is the head guy’s omelet pan; it’s a small oval pan ...every day he makes a two egg omelet 
with this pan...he puts in cheese, jalapeño peppers and any leftover meat
he can find in the fridge...This morning he used cut up bratwurst. If no meat 
is available he uses pepperoni.

He gets a perfect folded over and rolled omelet.
After use he immediately rinses it with hot water. I’m not allowed to go near it
for fear I’ll ruin it. :biggrin2:


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Two Knots said:


> This is the head guy’s omelet pan; it’s a small oval pan ...every day he makes a two egg omelet
> with this pan...he puts in cheese, jalapeño peppers and any leftover meat
> he can find in the fridge...This morning he used cut up bratwurst. If no meat
> is available he uses pepperoni.
> 
> He gets a perfect folded over and rolled omelet.
> After use he immediately rinses it with hot water. I’m not allowed to go near it
> for fear I’ll ruin it. :biggrin2:


I think the wife would really like one of those. She has the large we've had for 55 years and somewhere in time she acquired a little about 7" she cooks eggs in and i don't touch um.


----------



## Two Knots

Senior, you know why this small oval pan makes such good omelets,
cause the sides are very low...you can easily use a spatula to roll your omelet.

I did a quick search “individual steak cast iron searing pan ” and came up with this.

Do a search on Amazon.


----------



## Startingover

Let me tell you my big deep iron skillet is HEAVY with a roast or turkey in it. Have to use two hands. Plus with oven door open I’m holding it out in front of me making it feel heavier.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Senior, you know why this small oval pan makes such good omelets,
> cause the sides are very low...you can easily use a spatula to roll your omelet.
> 
> I did a quick search “individual steak cast iron searing pan ” and came up with this.
> 
> Do a search on Amazon.


I have a couple of those. Were sold as fajita pans. Used only once.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

_**************************************_


----------



## SeniorSitizen

wooleybooger said:


> I have a couple of those. Were sold as fajita pans. Used only once.


If they are a popular brand -- _like back in the good ole days,_ _not_ _asian_-- i'll pay cash for 1, depending on size.


----------



## Two Knots

:glasses:


wooleybooger said:


> I have a couple of those. Were sold as fajita pans. Used only once.


Mine was sold as a individual steak grilling pan, came with two bottles of hot sauce.


----------



## BigJim

Two Knots said:


> This is the head guy’s omelet pan; it’s a small oval pan ...every day he makes a two egg omelet
> with this pan...he puts in cheese, jalapeño peppers and any leftover meat
> he can find in the fridge...This morning he used cut up bratwurst. If no meat
> is available he uses pepperoni.
> 
> He gets a perfect folded over and rolled omelet.
> After use he immediately rinses it with hot water. I’m not allowed to go near it
> for fear I’ll ruin it. :biggrin2:


I forgot about having one of those, I need to dig it out and use it. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Two Knots

This is omlet he made this morning.

One egg, jalapeño peppers, bratwurst, a spinach meatball,
and American cheese...mmm, it good he uttered between 
mouthfuls!


----------



## wooleybooger

Looks deeper that mine. Hmm.


----------



## Two Knots

It’s 6” x 9” and the sides are 3/4” and slightly sloped.
The spatula works great for rolling an omlet with the slightly 
sloped sides.


----------



## wooleybooger

OK that's about like mine, rounded sloping sides.


----------



## BigJim

I just realized that ours is round and not as deep. We use to make biscuits on it. We usually don't eat until about 1-4 for the first meal of the day, but at times we just get up hungry and eat.


----------



## J. V.

Two Knots said:


> Senior, you know why this small oval pan makes such good omelets,
> cause the sides are very low...you can easily use a spatula to roll your omelet.
> I did a quick search “individual steak cast iron searing pan ” and came up with this.





Two Knots said:


> It’s 6” x 9” and the sides are 3/4” and slightly sloped.
> The spatula works great for rolling an omlet with the slightly
> sloped sides.


Omelettes around here never see any utensil.

The veggies/meat are added to the buttered/oiled pan first. They are shaken around in the cheap non-stick pan.
Two eggs are whipped up in a small bowl with about a TBLS of water. Adding S&P at this point is up to the chef.
Eggs are put in the pan and the edges are pulled inward to cook and to give the omelet some height.
When almost dry, the omelet is gently slid out of the pan and allowed to fold onto the plate. 
So there was no utensil used.

The omelets we make in the US are so different than the French staple.
Many a great chef was tested by being asked to make an omelet.
It is an art in itself.


----------



## wooleybooger

SeniorSitizen said:


> If they are a popular brand -- _like back in the good ole days,_ _not_ _asian_-- i'll pay cash for 1, depending on size.


Probably Asian not Lodge or Grizwald. No logos.


----------



## BigJim

wooleybooger said:


> Probably Asian not Lodge or Grizwald. No logos.


A Wagner is a good skillet also, if you can find one and afford to buy it. IMHO Wagner and Grizwold are tops for great skillets. They are high dollar but can still be found at rare yard sales where they don't know what they have.


----------



## Half-fast eddie

I like cast iron, but it’s heavy and gets heavier every year. I think gravitybis increasing, and the floor is getting further away too. 

I found a carbon steel deBuyer pan, about 7” dia and an inch deep. Its sold as a crepe pan, but works very well for eggs, grilled cheese, etc. And i have a Lodge carbon steel fry pan, 12” dia and deeper. Also works great. And like someone else said, i never wash them. Drives the wife nuts. I scrape out as needed with a plastic scraper, then wipe with a paper towel, being sure to leave a thin film of oil.


----------



## Nik333

wooleybooger said:


> I love dishes with Marsala wine in them.



Oh, thanks! I googled that and look what I got. Now I'm hungry. :smile:
https://www.google.com/search?q=a+d...WPl60KHecYBSQQ_AUoAnoECA0QBA&biw=1366&bih=591


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> Oh, thanks! I googled that and look what I got. Now I'm hungry. :smile:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=a+d...WPl60KHecYBSQQ_AUoAnoECA0QBA&biw=1366&bih=591


Yes.
Marsala is a fortified red wine, sweet not dry.


----------



## Nik333

wooleybooger said:


> Yes.
> Marsala is a fortified red wine, sweet not dry.



Yes, I do know that.:smile:


----------



## Nik333

Half-fast eddie said:


> I like cast iron, but it’s heavy and gets heavier every year. I think gravity is increasing, and the floor is getting further away too.



:biggrin2:


----------



## BigJim

wooleybooger said:


> Yes.
> Marsala is a fortified red wine, sweet not dry.


OK I am going to show my ignorance here, what does it mean a wine is dry?


----------



## Nik333

BigJim said:


> OK I am going to show my ignorance here, what does it mean a wine is dry?



Not sweet, I think. I'll check -


A wine is considered “dry” when all of the grape sugar is converted to alcohol during fermentation, while a sweet wine still has some residual sugar.Dec 18, 2013

*What does it mean to describe a wine as "dry," "sweet" or *


----------



## SeniorSitizen

BigJim said:


> OK I am going to show my ignorance here, what does it mean a wine is dry?


For those with a sweet tooth it means -- _not pleasant to the palate --.:biggrin2:_


----------



## BigJim

Thanks, I didn't know that. I learned something new today.


----------



## wooleybooger

One more pan. I found this hidden in a closet. Actually I was looking for it after watching an Iron Chef show. Lodge Danish Aebleskiver pan. I haven't used it in years. On the show one chef was cooking scallops in it, they fit perfectly, the other making mortadella stuffed ableskivers. I'm planning crawfish tail stuffed aebleskivers.


----------



## BigJim

I've never seen one of those or ever heard of ableskivers. I really have lived a sheltered life. lol


----------



## Two Knots

I’ve never heard of it either...what is it? It looks tasty. :yes:


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> I’ve never heard of it either...what is it? It looks tasty. :yes:





BigJim said:


> I've never seen one of those or ever heard of ableskivers. I really have lived a sheltered life. lol


They are a type of Danish sweet donut or spherical pancake. Not hard to make but they have to be turned over to cook all around. A small knitting needle seems best to me. A package of 5 or 6 is cheap at Walmart. You could use a fork or a chopstick but I find those make too big of a hole, of course if you are going to pipe filling in it wouldn't matter use the hole. The batter is similar to pancake batter the main difference is probably that the eggs are separated and the whites whipped stiff then folded into the batter. Traditionally they seem to have been filled with pieces of apple or applesauce. They can also be filled with a creme filling or savor filling.

My pan is a Lodge I bought on Amazon. I don't see the Lodge pan there now but there are others. It appears to be out of stock everywhere including Lodge. The only place I found them in stock is here.

https://www.solvangrestaurant.com/product/aebleskiver-pan-by-lodge/

https://nordicfoodliving.com/original-recipe-danish-aebleskiver-pancake-balls/

https://www.favfamilyrecipes.com/aebleskiver/


----------



## wooleybooger

Check Amazon for an Aebleskiver pan. They range from about $25 to about $35. There four spellings for that word that I know of. Aebelskiver, Ebelskiver, Ableskiver and Æbleskiver.


----------



## Two Knots

Interesting? Does Norway make these as well?


----------



## wooleybooger

I never thought about it but yes apparently so or at least have their own style pan.

http://www.aebleskiver.com/norwegian.htm


----------



## BigJim

Two Knots said:


> I’ve never heard of it either...what is it? It looks tasty. :yes:


Whew, thank you, I don't feel so all alone now. lol

I bet they ARE good, I know I would like them.


----------



## Two Knots

Good, on my son’s next trip to Norway, I’ll have him get me one. :smile:


----------



## wooleybooger

I believe that restaurant supply/bakery is in California in the town of Solvang. Checking, yes, Solvang, CA. Solvang Bakery. Those pans can be ordered from them or Amazon but I think they cost more on Amazon.

I use a 7" 3mm knitting needle to turn them.


----------



## wooleybooger

Joann, Big Jim, ya'll google savory abelskivers or sweet and savory abelskivers. How about pesto and mozzarella ableskivers or pecorino and honey. Check it out.


----------



## railroadjaden

Wipe interior surface of still-warm skillet with paper towels to remove any excess food and oil. Rinse under hot running water, scrubbing with nonmetal brush or nonabrasive scrub pad to remove any traces of food.


----------



## BayouRunner

wooleybooger said:


> One more pan. I found this hidden in a closet. Actually I was looking for it after watching an Iron Chef show. Lodge Danish Aebleskiver pan. I haven't used it in years. On the show one chef was cooking scallops in it, they fit perfectly, the other making mortadella stuffed ableskivers. I'm planning crawfish tail stuffed aebleskivers.


This is just an appetizer 

Have another recipe for your pan. Real easy and real good! Jacked up shrimp!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HotRodx10

On camping trips with my dad, he would cook eggs over the campfire in a CI skillet, then leave the skillet on the fire for a while until started to smoke. Once it started smoking, he would take it off the fire and drop it in the creek. Everything steamed right off, and it went back in the box of camping supplies for next time.

I tried it with a CI dutch oven once, and the entire bottom popped right off. 40 bucks in the garbage, but lesson learned.


----------



## wooleybooger

HotRodx10 said:


> On camping trips with my dad, he would cook eggs over the campfire in a CI skillet, then leave the skillet on the fire for a while until started to smoke. Once it started smoking, he would take it off the fire and drop it in the creek. Everything steamed right off, and it went back in the box of camping supplies for next time.
> 
> I tried it with a CI dutch oven once, and the entire bottom popped right off. 40 bucks in the garbage, but lesson learned.


Sounds like the bottom was too hot and the rest hadn't reach an equilibrium temperature.


----------



## wooleybooger

BayouRunner said:


> This is just an appetizer
> 
> Have another recipe for your pan. Real easy and real good! Jacked up shrimp!


BayouRunner that sounds delicious.


----------



## HotRodx10

wooleybooger said:


> Sounds like the bottom was too hot and the rest hadn't reach an equilibrium temperature.


Maybe. My theory was that the whole thing was too hot, and the bottom hit the water first and cooled too quickly. In any case, I won't try it again.


----------



## Nik333

HotRodx10 said:


> Maybe. My theory was that the whole thing was too hot, and the bottom hit the water first and cooled too quickly. In any case, I won't try it again.



I don't remember much Physics & never was an ironworker, but, wouldn't the curve of a Dutch Oven plus the high walls be less stable than the flatter skillet?


----------



## Nik333

BigJim said:


> I've never seen one of those or ever heard of ableskivers. I really have lived a sheltered life. lol



I never heard of them either & I'm part Danish & have been to Denmark!


----------



## HotRodx10

Nik333 said:


> I don't remember much Physics & never was an ironworker, but, wouldn't the curve of a Dutch Oven plus the high walls be less stable than the flatter skillet?


I remember most of my physics, and I think I agree. Too bad I did the thing with the dutch oven before I took my college physics course, or I might have known better.


----------



## eeemizan

J. V. said:


> And the reason we buy cheap non-stick and toss as required.
> To me its a requirement to have a pan for eggs. I mean I can cook fried over easy eggs in my stainless pan.
> But that does not mean I want to cook easy over eggs in it. There is always the possibility there is one little spot in any pan that will ruin a nice egg.
> One little spot missed during cleaning.
> One reason to slide the eggs around to be sure they are loose.
> 
> Our pans will be around long after we are gone. But I expect to go through several more non-stick saute pans.
> 
> Hats off to those who cook on a line or under extreme presure to produc outstanding results over and over.
> However. Having everything prepped for the chef makes it bearable I guess.
> Sometimes I think about this when I am making a meal that requires lots of prep work. How much easier it is to have all these things done for you and all you need to concern yourself with is making the dish.
> 
> Not to mention dishes. :vs_mad:


I think nonstick cookware is much easier to work with than other types of cookware, as not all types of cooking can be done on all types of cookware. However, not all nonstick cookware is quality, so you must see which cookware is right for you. 
EDIT* Ad Removed


----------



## snic

railroadjaden said:


> Wipe interior surface of still-warm skillet with paper towels to remove any excess food and oil. Rinse under hot running water, scrubbing with nonmetal brush or nonabrasive scrub pad to remove any traces of food.


I just wash mine with dish soap and a green scrubber pad - the same way I wash any other pot or pan. I never understood the preciousness people have about exposing their cast iron pans to dish soap. Once the pan is well seasoned, the soap isn't going to stick to the carbon coating. And what I cook sure doesn't taste like Palmolive. (But it could be that until your pan is well seasoned, you should avoid dish soap. It's been so long since my pan was a virgin that I don't remember that far back.)


----------



## HotRodx10

snic said:


> I just wash mine with dish soap and a green scrubber pad - the same way I wash any other pot or pan. I never understood the preciousness people have about exposing their cast iron pans to dish soap. Once the pan is well seasoned, the soap isn't going to stick to the carbon coating. And what I cook sure doesn't taste like Palmolive. (But it could be that until your pan is well seasoned, you should avoid dish soap. It's been so long since my pan was a virgin that I don't remember that far back.)


A well-seasoned cast iron pan has a coating of burnt-on oil on it, not carbon. If it's done right, you don't need a scubber pad of any kind. If you can't wipe everything out of it with rag or paper towel, it's not seasoned.


----------



## snic

HotRodx10 said:


> A well-seasoned cast iron pan has a coating of burnt-on oil on it, not carbon. If it's done right, you don't need a scubber pad of any kind. If you can't wipe everything out of it with rag or paper towel, it's not seasoned.


Burnt-on oil is carbon (mostly). My cast-iron pan has been in continuous use for 20+ years, and it's black - so yes, it is seasoned.

Mostly, I don't use the scrubber pad to vigorously scrub anything, just to wash with dish soap. For cast iron, one exception is scrambled eggs. Unless you use a lot of oil, eggs stick and you've got to apply to elbow grease to get it clean.


----------



## Startingover

I’ve never used any Teflon. A crazy ol’ aunt swore any nicks and you ingested the coating.

I use oil or butter in my old ci and nothing sticks.


----------



## huesmann

It's polymerized oil.


----------

